# Scaly Face?



## AnakinOs (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know if I'm just being a paranoid bird mom, but can this be scaly face??? Just so that I don't waste hundreds of dollars on vet if it just is me being paranoid... :S


































Her legs seems unaffected, but her beak is bothering me... I've read quite a lot about it, but I just can't seem to decide... I am after all in a little tight spot about money right now...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately your little budgie girl does have mites.
You'd need to get Ivermectin spot on to treat it, you put a drop of the product on the back of her head (neck area) and directly into the skin.
You'd also need to wash and disinfect the whole cage and accessories (toys, food and water containers, perches, etc) in order to prevent the mites from appearing again.

Good luck and I hope soon your budgie will be rid of the mites.


----------



## AnakinOs (Mar 4, 2015)

aluz said:


> Unfortunately your little budgie girl does have mites.
> You'd need to get Ivermectin spot on to treat it, you put a drop of the product on the back of her head (neck area) and directly into the skin.
> You'd also need to wash and disinfect the whole cage and accessories (toys, food and water containers, perches, etc) in order to prevent the mites from appearing again.
> 
> Good luck and I hope soon your budgie will be rid of the mites.


Thank you so much!!! I will head out first thing tomorrow and see if I can find it!
I got so confused, as most sites says they will show symptoms when between 6-12 months... She's so young, only 4 months, so my guess she got it early...


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

She likely got it in the nest, until you get the mess you can rub a bit of olive oil on it to sooth and help kill the mites.


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

They get them in the nest, 4 months is definitely possible. 
If you get a sudden outbreak, though, it's often (not always) coinciding with something else going on with the bird and weakening it, so you may want to keep an eye on your budgie's behavior and condition otherwise.


----------

